# Bodymics for bodymics, hairline-wig, lavalier and headset mics



## Rod Reilly (Apr 21, 2017)

Just joined. I asked a new client last night where he got my name, and he told me Control Booth. Figured I had better check things out.

Our goal is to meet the needs of the wireless microphone users in theatre/theater with mic elements, transmitter belts, production hangers, antenna systems (bodymics.com) and rentals (www.bodymics.rentals).

As a number of posters have said we are pretty easy to deal with, with have a range of products from $49 to $99. They all sound good - many pros have been unable to pick ours against major brand names in blind tests in real theatre situations. They suffer the same problems as Countryman, dpa, Shure, AT etc - the thin cables we use a super susceptible to abuse.

As has been said many times on this board

don't wrap cables around the bodypack transmitter
use transmitter belts to prevent (minimize) the number of dropped transmitters still connected to mics still connected to actors
watch for kinking near the connector
make sure there is enough slack in the cable to allow full head motion without tugging on the cable
don't catch the cables in zipper or other closures
keep cables away from sharp implements
If you need and info, help or just an old-timer to chat to feel free to call, text, email


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 21, 2017)

Rod Reilly said:


> Just joined. I asked a new client last night where he got my name, and he told me Control Booth. Figured I had better check things out.
> 
> Our goal is to meet the needs of the wireless microphone users in theatre/theater with mic elements, transmitter belts, production hangers, antenna systems (bodymics.com) and rentals (www.bodymics.rentals).
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard @Rod Reilly 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Scarrgo (Apr 21, 2017)

Welcome to CB, glad to have you here...

I bought 8 mics a couple of months ago, worked out great...

Sean...


----------



## Dionysus (May 5, 2017)

Welcome to CB, always glad to see new people here.

I have to second everything you said, far too often I see abuse to mics and transmitters. Big thing NEVER EVER LET A PERFORMER TAKE OFF THEIR OWN MIC. Always make them go to the mic techs to do it, or a trained actor to help.

Ive had to use mics and transmitters that had received abuse from a previous show a couple times. Not fun.


----------

